# Programacion de contadores con flip-flop



## kitty (Dic 1, 2005)

Hola.  Lo que sucede es que hice un contador ascendente con flip-flop, programado de 5 a 21, pero el problema es que en ocaciones es como si se trabara y regresa a contar desde ese numero y luego comienza a trabajar bien. Si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradecere infinitamente.


----------



## Marcelo (Dic 1, 2005)

Creo que deberías subir el esquema electrónico y especificar que estás usando como pulsos de conteo. Si no va a ser muy dificil que te podamos ayudar.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## kitty (Dic 3, 2005)

Hola!!! Perdon por no haber contestado antes   ops:   pero estuve algo ocupada con la escuela.  Logre averiguar el porque de la falla.  Lo que sucede es que estaba utilizando 74LS y es más recomendable utilizar estandar, para corregir el error se colocaron capacitores de 0.1microfaradios, con esto se asegura que el siguiente flip-flop reciba la señal.  En cuanto me sea posible subire el diagrama.
Gracias!!!


----------

